# Salt Application Pricing



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

I am new to the snow business. I have been offered three apartment complexes and a bank. I am currently completing the Bids for the mentioned locations. I am charging 125.00 an hour for plowing services per truck.Sidewalk clearing is 55.00 an hour. Calcium Chloride for the sidewalks is 25.00 per bag spread. Rock salt for the roadways and parking lots is 400.00 a ton. I have a call out fee of 50.00. 
I did provide these same services last year but due to the lack of snow I only did some salt applications, not really make much money. I just wanted to see how my numbers were, and the big questions is do you charge an application fee for the sidewalk when spreading the Calcium Chloride, would it be the clearing fee.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if i read it correctly, you are charging 25 for cc spread....so what are you asking?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

DeSnowman;1517784 said:


> I am new to the snow business. I have been offered three apartment complexes and a bank. I am currently completing the Bids for the mentioned locations. I am charging 125.00 an hour for plowing services per truck.Sidewalk clearing is 55.00 an hour. Calcium Chloride for the sidewalks is 25.00 per bag spread. Rock salt for the roadways and parking lots is 400.00 a ton. I have a call out fee of 50.00.
> I did provide these same services last year but due to the lack of snow I only did some salt applications, not really make much money. I just wanted to see how my numbers were, and the big questions is do you charge an application fee for the sidewalk when spreading the Calcium Chloride, would it be the clearing fee.


Yes. I charge hourly for walks plus calcium. They pay hourly for shoveling/blowing and spreading ice melt.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I think your salt pricing is a little high at 400 a ton. I get salt for 68 ton though.Takes 15 mins to spread. I wouldn't charge the custumer by the ton,ok for bidding figures.I just charge per application- ex 125$ per app etc.


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

I charge 400 a ton due to using bagged salt. I don't have the capability of loading bulk salt into spreader at this time. My question is in addition to the 25 per bag do you charge a spreading fee, ie for the time the person takes to spread it or is that included in the price of the calcium chloride


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your in put. 

I charge 45 an hour for sidewalk shoveling and clearing would I charge that same amount on top of the cc price


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

charge per bag spread


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

desnowman;1517873 said:


> thanks everyone for your in put.
> 
> I charge 45 an hour for sidewalk shoveling and clearing would i charge that same amount on top of the cc price


yes. .


----------

